# Eheim 2217 in a 55 gallon?



## mrwindupbird (Oct 7, 2008)

I found one on craigslist for what I think is a steal - $60. Question is, is it overkill for my 55 gallon tank? What's the downsides to using a filter that is too strong in your tank?


----------



## moogoo (Dec 7, 2007)

no it's not too strong. i'd say it's just right. if you're extremely worried, just drill more holes into the spray bar to disperse the flow more. don't use the quick release valves to decrease flow as it creates more obstruction in the tubing allowing for build up of debris.


----------



## NeonFlux (Apr 10, 2008)

Gee, nice deal......


----------



## die2win (Aug 10, 2008)

You suck,:icon_mrgr I just paid $106.00 for a new 2215 Ack! :eek5:

Oh, and you'll love it in the 55G :icon_wink


----------



## nikonD70s (Apr 6, 2008)

its always better to have more filtration than too less. i have the 2217 on my 60 with the open ended spraybar and that thing blows hard haha water flow is very stong and fast


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

2215 is not enough on a 55g, IMO. Although I had a lot of stuff plumbed inline (heater, reactor, etc).


----------



## Natty (Apr 2, 2008)

It's seriously how you guys point the spraybar or attach what to the outflow. If you point it at your plants, of course it's going to seem strong.

2217 would probably be okay to maybe under powered, especially if your tank is over 36" long like how many 50+ gallon rectangular tanks are.

I think everyone is overestimating the power of these canister filters. If it seems too strong, just point your spraybar so that the stream goes in parallel with the back wall or make it point towards a corner of your tank.

I have a 2217 in my 38 and I had to hook up a 1200 maxijet just to help push the flow around more. So for your 60-50 gallon tank....it should be anything BUT too strong...


----------



## crudnugget (Feb 5, 2008)

I agree with Natty. I have a 2217 setup on a 40 breeder (36" long) and I'm looking into getting a powerhead to help with flow.

As far as filtration, that is plenty for your tank, assuming you're talking about a planted community tank that's not really overstocked. You could probably go with a 2215 if you were only concerned with filtration. Water movement with a 2215 would definitely need to be supplemented with a powerhead, and I'd recommend a powerhead with the 2217 as well.


----------



## mrwindupbird (Oct 7, 2008)

Hmm perhaps I spoke too soon. Apparently it was used in a reef SW tank... 

Obviously I'd want to swap out the media and hoses and give it a good rinse.. but will it be safe to use in my freshwater tank? Thoughts?


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Youll be fine as long as you give it a very throurough cleaning. Still a hell of a deal. 



mrwindupbird said:


> Hmm perhaps I spoke too soon. Apparently it was used in a reef SW tank...
> 
> Obviously I'd want to swap out the media and hoses and give it a good rinse.. but will it be safe to use in my freshwater tank? Thoughts?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

mrwindupbird said:


> Hmm perhaps I spoke too soon. Apparently it was used in a reef SW tank...
> 
> Obviously I'd want to swap out the media and hoses and give it a good rinse.. but will it be safe to use in my freshwater tank? Thoughts?


Yep.

I'd rinse the canister out with some white vinegar to remove SW deposits, and you should probably get new media for it (or clean it really, really well...)


----------



## mrwindupbird (Oct 7, 2008)

got it! final price $35

I have a feeling this is going to be a b*tch to clean though. I will try white vinegar but that might not be enough. The hose still has coral deposits on it on the outside... Nothing a Sunday afternoon of scrubbing won't take care of.

Where is the cheapest place to find the media for this filter? 

I don't suppose they have a manual online somewhere?


----------



## deeda (Jun 28, 2005)

Here's the manual. 
http://www.eheim.de/eheim/pdf/en/anleitungen/afilter/2215_2217_classic.pdf


----------



## theinjected1 (Mar 8, 2007)

Since you got a steal on the unit, I would recommend just getting new hose for the set up/


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

theinjected1 said:


> Since you got a steal on the unit, I would recommend just getting new hose for the set up/


Great idea! If you dont want to just clean out what you can. Then when its on your FW tank and it dies the worst it can do is break off or dissolve and raise your KH.

http://www.google.com/products?sour...a=X&oi=product_result_group&resnum=1&ct=title

Try the DRS they usually have the best pricing around. Or bigalsonline.com


----------



## mrwindupbird (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi,



crudnugget said:


> I agree with Natty. I have a 2217 setup on a 40 breeder (36" long) and I'm looking into getting a powerhead to help with flow.
> 
> As far as filtration, that is plenty for your tank, assuming you're talking about a planted community tank that's not really overstocked. You could probably go with a 2215 if you were only concerned with filtration. Water movement with a 2215 would definitely need to be supplemented with a powerhead, and I'd recommend a powerhead with the 2217 as well.


Pardon my ignorance, what is a powerhead? 

Also on the topic of improving flow - I saw in other threads people recommending getting rid of the spray bar which I might do anyway since mine is filled with coral inside and I have no way of cleaning this. I assume just use an elbow joint to aim the outpipe down the back wall then?



deeda said:


> Here's the manual.
> http://www.eheim.de/eheim/pdf/en/anleitungen/afilter/2215_2217_classic.pdf


Thanks!




bsmith782 said:


> Great idea! If you dont want to just clean out what you can. Then when its on your FW tank and it dies the worst it can do is break off or dissolve and raise your KH.
> 
> http://www.google.com/products?sour...a=X&oi=product_result_group&resnum=1&ct=title
> 
> Try the DRS they usually have the best pricing around. Or bigalsonline.com


I went with the 'clean out what you can' approach. A nice fine metal brush from Lowe's got most of it sparkling clean. Then I ran tap water through the hose for a good hour I think this will be enough. I am on a budget here so ...

I also checked out how much new media would be. I am thinking of buying new pads / carbon / mechfilter BUT keeping the old substrat since a new 5L bag of it will set me back 90 dollars. ridiculous. I did give the old substrat a good rinse hopefully that will be enough.

Thoughts/comments?


----------



## deeda (Jun 28, 2005)

You can always boil the used substrat in water on the stove for 15 minutes to clean the gunk out of it.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I still think you should go with white vinegar to dissolve all the calcium deposits that are bound to be everywhere, especially if you reuse the substrat. Otherwise you could end up with some kH issues in the tank.


----------

